# Solid partition?



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Should I make the wall to seperate racers and breeders solid?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine isn't solid. The only solid partition you need is between cocks and hens.


----------

